# Knitted Lace Shawl Scarf



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

My lace design : Party Line Lace Shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/party-line-lace-shawl

$5.00

The shawl uses very basic lace stitches  increasing, decreasing and yarnovers. The pattern is written for both right and wrong sides and this may require more concentration at first, until you learn the pattern by heart and follow it easily. 
On the other hand, it is challenging and fun to knit as there are no autopilot parts like purling the wrong side. 
The pattern can be customized by using different yarns, needle sizes, or adding repeats. There are also two versions of the edging, one shorter and the other one longer.

More information on the pattern page. Or feel free to ask me personally if you prefer


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks so light and so pretty in the yellow.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Really beautiful!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, that is stunning!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Love! Love! Love!

:thumbup:


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

You did a great job!! I love the pattern and the color!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful design. Love the color as well.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely! Looks well worth the effort it will take to make.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

I admire your skill. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

So lacey , light and frothy . Looks delightful but expect it needs plenty of lifelines for me to attempt it .


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful! You did a great job.

Fiona. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So delicate and lovely!


----------

